# God loves you and all the People on Earth,but.....



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2020)

...maybe not his Representative on Earth...



I wonder,if God saw this.....


----------



## Roamin64 (Oct 12, 2020)

If you ever meet your imaginary friend, God, tell him to get in contact in with me, we got scores to settle.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 12, 2020)

Roamin64 said:


> If you ever meet your imaginary friend, God, tell him to get in contact in with me, we got scores to settle.



LOL. Can you see the wind ? Do you believe wind exists ?  Is wind your imaginary friend too ? See to believe is not necessarily.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 12, 2020)

it is funny sometimes to see a nice guy/girl that are supposed to pray but they dont ...... and you see bad guy/girl that should not pray but they do pray for god. which makes the good guy/girl not even plan to pray due to that.

So why not you (the good guy/girl) be the Representative of god?

also he is not god how should he know hehe you and I would do the same to her if we dont know here.

the people who believe in god and pray also make mistakes .... no one is perfect. who is they dont.

I am sure suspicion rules you in life too hehe not just with god.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 12, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> the people who believe in god and pray also make mistakes .... no one is perfect. who is they don't.



It is called sin and nobody's perfect. Thats why we makes mistakes. It is called sin. 



alexander1970 said:


> ...maybe not his Representative on Earth...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder,if God saw this.....View attachment 228796




Those popes, bishops, priests etc are all false and that mentioned in the Bible too. Don't trust them. They are only human being and they taught lied and they don't follow the Bible at all anyway.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 12, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL. Can you see the wind ? Do you believe wind exists ?  Is wind your imaginary friend too ? See to believe is not necessarily.


Actually you can....


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 12, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Actually you can....



What do you mean ?


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 12, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL. Can you see the wind ? Do you believe wind exists ?  Is wind your imaginary friend too ? See to believe is not necessarily.


Last I checked I was pretty sure I was able to at least feel the wind, and visibility through the fact that plants move when there's wind, so that's a pretty bad attempt at what you're trying to do here.


azoreseuropa said:


> It is called sin and nobody's perfect. Thats why we makes mistakes. It is called sin.
> 
> Those popes, bishops, priests etc are all false and that mentioned in the Bible too. Don't trust them. They are only human being and they taught lied and they don't follow the Bible at all anyway.


If that's the case, does that mean jesus was false too?
calling things sin is just an easy out for religion to justify humans shitty behaviour, in the end we are also just animals.
you have "good" people and you have "bad" people, both are subjective to whatever your definition of good and evil are. Even though there's a general consensus on what that is.

people can believe whatever they want, I for one choose to not believe there is some god or higher being and that we're all just organisms like any other animal that will expire at some point.
and if there is something else after you die? i'll find out once i'm dead, i won't be able to convey if that's the case or not anyway


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 12, 2020)

DBlaze said:


> Last I checked I was pretty sure I was able to at least feel the wind, and visibility through the fact that plants move when there's wind, so that's a pretty bad attempt at what you're trying to do here.
> 
> If that's the case, does that mean jesus was false too?



No, Jesus is God's son according to the Bible. I am talking bout those priests, bishop, pope and etc you seen in churches and on the news. They are false people.


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 12, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> No, Jesus is God's son according to the Bible. I am talking bout those priests, bishop, pope and etc you seen in churches and on the news. They are false people.


according to the bible we also started off with adam and eve and we're all products of incest


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 12, 2020)

DBlaze said:


> according to the bible we also started off with adam and eve and we're all products of incest



LOL.. Incest? Ooookay. I get it that we are not getting anywhere.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 12, 2020)

DBlaze said:


> according to the bible we also started off with adam and eve and we're all products of incest


I thought you dont know what you are doing? Hehe


----------



## lolboy (Oct 12, 2020)

DBlaze said:


> Last I checked I was pretty sure I was able to at least feel the wind, and visibility through the fact that plants move when there's wind, so that's a pretty bad attempt at what you're trying to do here.



I am not a Christian but your counter-argument is weak aswel. You do not see the wind but the signs/effects of the wind.


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 12, 2020)

lolboy said:


> I am not a Christian but your counter-argument is weak aswel. You do not see the wind but the signs/effects.


yes and that is exactly what i was pointing out?
"visibility THROUGH the fact that..."
nice cherrypick as well to completely ignore the feeling part


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 12, 2020)

lolboy said:


> I am not a Christian but your counter-argument is weak aswel. You do not see the wind but the signs/effects of the wind.


How should god effect then? You look like you know everything. If god is here how should he effect you?


----------



## lolboy (Oct 12, 2020)

DBlaze said:


> yes and that is exactly what i was pointing out?
> "visibility THROUGH the fact that..."
> nice cherrypick as well to completely ignore the feeling part


Lol, he was talking about “see”. Like Said I am not into this.


----------



## DBlaze (Oct 12, 2020)

lolboy said:


> Lol, he was talking about “see”. Like Said I am not into this.


I get that you can't physically see wind, but there are other ways to observe it.
Just like you can't see smells, but you can smell them
Now "God" on the other hand, how is that observed? you can't see, hear, smell, or observe any effects as a result of him/her/it
but then they will pull up the argument that God is in everything and is everywhere, so what's to say God doesn't cause wind?
These discussions are always dead-end no matter how you look at them anyway


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 12, 2020)

I remember seeing this a few years ago. She shouldn’t have grabbed him. He had no choice.


----------



## Roamin64 (Oct 12, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL. Can you see the wind ? Do you believe wind exists ?  Is wind your imaginary friend too ? See to believe is not necessarily.


Wow.. What an stupid comment. I don't need to see the wind to believe in it.. As there are many other ways to PROVE that the wind exists. 

There is absolutely no way to prove your so called God exists. Even if he does, did you ever stop to think that there are billions of people on this earth that believe in a different god than you do. What if the Mormons were right? How silly will you feel then when you meet your maker? I can't see your stupidity, but you clearly proved it existed.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 12, 2020)

I guess hell was made to put some people in it hehe. 

believe in god or not it doesnt matter it doesnt effect me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> I remember seeing this a few years ago. She shouldn’t have grabbed him. He had no choice.



Jesus also loved the People who crucified him and tortured him.
Our Pope should better be like him.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 12, 2020)

Oh yaaaay, a good ol fashioned religious debate...... Where's my popcorn before the personal insults begin like the Trump threads.....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Oh yaaaay, a good ol fashioned religious debate...... Where's my popcorn before the personal insults begin like the Trump threads.....



Here please -> 

 

But I think it is not really a "Debate".
Actual.......

After all,we are good,religious Citizens of this World.


----------



## USUKDecks (Oct 12, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL. Can you see the wind ? Do you believe wind exists ?  Is wind your imaginary friend too ? See to believe is not necessarily.



yeah that's not how it works! It's like saying "water is clear and has no color"
Wind has all kinds of atoms and particles in it that we can't see because our
eye sight is not strong enough. But under a powerful enough microscope you
can see everything the wind is made up of. YOu can actually see some of these
particles for example , when cold wind/air passes through/over something warm/hot as the
particles/atoms whatever... get vaporized, like on a cold day when your breath
warms them and you see "smoke". So yes it can be seen.

Also the wind can be felt because it carries weight, and it can be heard. NONE
of which happens with your imaginary friend. Only in your mind.

If ANY god was true...it would be absolute truth! You can go to anybody and ask them
in their language "whats is 2+2" and they will say "4". Ask anyone around the world
"is the sun hot"  and they will all say "yes" ...because these are absolute facts/truths
 and only a complete idiot would say otherwise!

but ask people if YOUR catholic god exists ...and... guess what'll happen??
If your god was true then EVERYONE would have the same answer, like the
2+2 and is the sun hot examples I gave. But even among catholics they CAN'T
agree!!    This is why you have, christians, baptists, protestants, lutheran,
mormans, Pentecostal, all the various "orthodox" churches that world wide have
hundreds of millions of members combined and way more that I'm not gonna
bother listing. These all exists because ALL of them have a different "tale" and
can't agree on what the FACTS actually are.

Your god literally over the span of nearly 400 years, told the white man that migrated
here, that it was ok to have slaves because they were not MEN but animals.
And this was so believed that the country had a civil war over it.
So pardon my french, but you can take your god and shove it up your ass.

So get back to us when all of you catholics can get your shit together and make
ONE tale that ALL catholics can follow and agree on instead over always changing
it to suit your needs, which is one of the reasons you guys are a cult...the blatant hypocrisy!
Hell even christians keep having to change their stories, old testaments, new ones,
was the first woman eve or lilith? did he create the earth 6 to 10k years ago?
why is there no mentions of dinosaurs or ice age or pangea and why is every single
diamond  million and millions of years old and why even bother having them exist?

Your goofy cult looks so lame when it tries to justify something and in the end
all you can do is point to something and say "god made that"
.... yeah buddy suuuuuuure he did.

Of course anything I mentioned above can be copy and pasted to ANY
religion. Man makes up these things because of our egos. We think we
are so grand that some super natural being from another plain/time/demension...etc
grants us health/fortune/spiritual immortality/paradise....blah blah blah....
and all this crap.... all because we are afraid of dying and fear the unknown
which is the ONLY reason why pretty much ANY religion exists in the first place.


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 16, 2020)

What if my "God" is money lol.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 17, 2020)

Roamin64 said:


> If you ever meet your imaginary friend, God, tell him to get in contact in with me, we got scores to settle.


The best way to say it; my younger bro and I both think of Christianity as a cult (and I also think _all_ religions are cults too), due to how it promotes a narrow and unchanging mindset upon believers, causes believers to be more violent and supportive of death penalties than atheists, has done horrific things in the past, and how it leads people away from actual provable science by promoting a heavily-translated book of myths and contradictions as "the unchanging Word".

Your version is far more precise and succinct than mine; great job!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 17, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> The best way to say it; my younger bro and I both think of Christianity as a cult (and I also think _all_ religions are cults too), due to how it promotes a narrow and unchanging mindset upon believers, causes believers to be more violent and supportive of death penalties than atheists, has done horrific things in the past, and how it leads people away from actual provable science by promoting a heavily-translated book of myths and contradictions as "the unchanging Word".
> 
> Your version is far more precise and succinct than mine; great job!


You knew about science from books too, you didn’t see everything from your own eyes too hehe. Your science can be a lie too, science also didn’t care and tell you how to live your best life. They are pro s at making you sick and suck your mony. They killed many people with science as well by feeding us artificial foods.

you believed them because they told you so as well hehe


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 17, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> science can be a lie too


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 17, 2020)

IncredulousP said:


>



Yes you are not believing because someone who you think is better than you said 1,2 and 3 and you just fellow like an idiot hehe.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2020)

John Lennon said it best.

God is a concept
By which we measure
Our pain
I'll say it again
God is a concept
By which we measure
Our pain
I don't believe in magic
I don't believe in I-ching
I don't believe in Bible
I don't believe in Tarot
I don't believe in Hitler
I don't believe in Jesus
I don't believe in Kennedy
I don't believe in Buddha
I don't believe in Mantra
I don't believe in Gita
I don't believe in Yoga
I don't believe in kings
I don't believe in Elvis
I don't believe in Zimmerman
I don't believe in Beatles
I just believe in me
Yoko and me
And that's reality
The dream is over
What can I say?
The dream is over
Yesterday
I was the Dreamweaver
But now I'm reborn
I was the Walrus
But now I'm John
And so dear friends
You'll just have to carry on
The dream is over


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 17, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> John Lennon said it best.
> 
> God is a concept
> By which we measure
> ...


Fuck you and fuck John above you you idiot hehe


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> Fuck you and fuck John above you you idiot hehe


Lol


----------



## leon315 (Oct 17, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Jesus also loved the People who crucified him and tortured him.
> Our Pope should better be like him.View attachment 228801


pOpe is Argentinian so he hates both British and Brazilian.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm more of an Agnostic. There's no proof of God's existence and there is no proof on how the universe was created everything is theory or speculation. In the rate we our going the we "humans" are going to die out in the next 100,000 years. We already burned 50% of our resources within a 300 year time span.


----------



## osm70 (Oct 17, 2020)

A few years ago some random Christian asked me "Have you prayed to God today?" out of nowhere. I told him no and he asked why not. I said that I don't believe he exists and he asked "How can you not believe?". I said that I have never seen him (which now, years later, I realize was a stupid argument to make) and he replied with "I haven't seen your penis and I believe you have one.".


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 17, 2020)

osm70 said:


> A few years ago some random Christian asked me "Have you prayed to God today?" out of nowhere. I told him no and he asked why not. I said that I don't believe he exists and he asked "How can you not believe?". I said that I have never seen him (which now, years later, I realize was a stupid argument to make) and he replied with "I haven't seen your penis and I believe you have one.".


That's when you should have whipped it out. Alternatively, you could have chastised them for  assuming your sex organs.


----------



## deficitdisorder (Oct 18, 2020)

The magic cloud man who sends the vast majority of people, who he made in his image and loves dearly, to then experience eternal suffering for a single lifetime of sin isnt something i want to worship. in a real relationship saying you will suffer if you dont love me is toxic and a strong sign of an abusive relationship.

the concept on the face is so outlandish stupid people literally have to be brainwashed from birth to buy into it.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 20, 2020)

Its funny how every mention of a word "_God_" in any sentence makes people argue about it's
existence how he doesn't or does exist. But funny part is that no one knows nothing about him LoL

Can't people just stop proving its existence and let others believe and not argue about it but about actual things they do know?
Also people who do believe have nothing to prove really.
Imo the only thing that matters is that they believe, and not to prove it to others.

And the more people argue about it's existence instead of believing, the less he actually exists.

What strikes me personally, in a negative way, is condescending talks when they talk about God.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------

